# [SOLVED] Problem z TP-Link TL-WN722N

## Kubala95

To mój pierwszy post, więc witam wszystkich ! Dokonałem kolejnej próby korzystania z Gentoo, system już stoi i chciałem uruchomić wymienioną w temacie kartę Wi-Fi USB, skompilowałem odpowiednie moduły do Atherosa. Jednakże po wykonaniu polecenia:

```
modprobe ath9k_htc
```

Moduł ładuje się po dosyć długim czasie, ale system nie widzi urządzenia w dalszym ciągu. Nie mryga nawet dioda sygnalizująca transmisję. O czym zapomniałem ? Proszę o pomoc, z góry dziękuję.Last edited by Kubala95 on Fri Aug 03, 2012 8:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sherszen

Zwykle jak instalowałem Intelowskie karty to zwykle oprócz samego modułu kernela potrzeba jeszcze firmaware. Podejrzewam, że jest on w Portage, ale nie wiem zupełnie jak on może się nazywać.

----------

## Jacekalex

Pokaż z roota:

```
dmesg | grek ath9
```

po załadowaniu sterownika, i  podłączonej karcie.

----------

## Kubala95

Dzięki za odpowiedź, w trochę starszym poradniku (jeszcze z Kernela 2.6.x) jest mowa o tym firmware:

```
http://packages.gentoo.org/package/net-wireless/ar9271-firmware?full_cat
```

Teraz nie mam jak sprawdzić, ale przy najbliższej okazji to zrobię i napiszę czy pomogło.

----------

## Kubala95

Zainstalowałem te firmware, ale brak efektu, w dmesg:

```
usb 2-2: ath9k_htc: Firmware - htc_9271.fw not found
```

Sprawdziłem, w /lib/firmware jest htc_9271.fw

Ma ktoś jeszcze jakieś pomysły ? Z góry dziękuję.

----------

## Jacekalex

Zobacz wynik:

```
dmesg | grep ath
```

być może szuka firmwaru w złej lokalizacji, nie /lib/firmware tylko /lib/firmware/cośtam, albo mu coś innego nie pasuje z tym firmwarem.

----------

## Kubala95

Dzięki, ale w dmesg nic ciekawego nie ma, żadnych wpisów ze ścieżką do firmware. Zapomniałem o katalogu /lib64/firmware ale tu też htc_9271.fw jest. Nie wiem czy to ma jakiś związek, ale też żadnym sposobem X'y nie są w stanie poprawnie wykryć touchpada (system go widzi, a cat odbiera z niego normalnie sygnały).

----------

## Kubala95

Dzięki za wszelką pomoc, ale już sobie poradziłem z problemem. Było coś nie tak z konfiguracją jądra, a na dodatek udev nie działał do końca. Zrobiłem półautomatyczny genkernel:

```
genkernel all --menuconfig
```

i wszystko w porządku. Myślę, że niektóre moduły nie były dopisane do startu z systemem, ale nie wiem dokładnie o co mogło chodzić.

----------

